# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Поддержание себя в кали -  югу и не только

## евгений likalqw@yandex.ru

Утверждения Вед по поводу поддержания себя и семьи 




                     в период кали-юги и отличия подобных действий от остальных





                        периодов      .





                                   Спасибо за ответ .           Харе   Кришна  ! ! !

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Евгений!

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал:

«В век Кали запрещается совершать следующие пять действий: приносить в жертву коня, приносить в жертву корову, принимать санньясу, делать подношения мяса предкам и зачинать детей в лоне жены брата» (Ч.-ч., Ади, 17.164). 

В остальном законы для Кали-Юги не отличаются от законов для прошлых юг. Кали-Юга является веком деградации потому, что этим законам перестают следовать. Поэтому в вопросах поддержания себя и семьи следует руководствоваться священными писаниями. Практическое их приложение к жизни преданного лучше осуществлять под руководством духовного наставника.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

